# Forge World Damocles Command Rhino and Whirlwind Hyperios Question?.



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a question to all space marine players who used 
forge world models in their armies. Has anyone ever use
a damocles command rhino for your hq choice in your
army and how do you use it in your army. Also have
a question about the whirlwind hyperios tank and is
it wroth using in the space marine army. I'm making
plans to get two forge world tanks at the baltimore
games day coming up on the month of may. If any
one has any question about the two unique vehicles.
please feel free to post a message, Thank You :victory:


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

They are both more geared to Apocalypse. A Damocles is also a second HQ choice, for your Army. It gives you cool re-rolls and Reserve Barrages.

The Hyperios is an Anti-Aircraft adaptation for a Whirlwind. So unless you play against Orks frequently. I wouldn't use one except in Apoclypse. Hope this helps.


----------

